# Favourite classical music



## wackers90 (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey guys I am new to classical music after being inspired from a couple of trance and progressive tracks. I am wondering where to start though, can we share thoughts on our favourite classical music peices?


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

I don't mean to be unhelpful, but you should just read through the various threads of this forum, Wackers, to see what composers/works we are talking about and it should give you a good idea of what's out there. The last thing this forum needs is another "what do you guys recommend" thread.


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

This thread has some good recommendations for beginners. There are hundreds of similar threads, but one will suffice for now.

You might also be interested in the Your Top 10 Classical Works thread, which is a survey of the personal favorites of members on this forum. This is highly subjective and should not be taken too seriously.

Here is a somewhat terrible list of what DDD considers the Top 100 Classical Works. It's not bad though, and I suppose it could get you off to a pretty good start.

If you are looking for individual CD's, this reference thread could guide you to some members' favorites.


----------



## Welsh Classical Fan (Jan 31, 2010)

wackers90 said:


> Hey guys I am new to classical music after being inspired from a couple of trance and progressive tracks. I am wondering where to start though, can we share thoughts on our favourite classical music peices?


I started a whole thread on that topic, but sometimes they manage to make it sound better than the orginal. An extremely rare event, but in 2002 for the Commonwealth Games closing ceremony in Manchester, they remixed "Rejoice" as performed at the coronation of King George (IV I think) and kept the key elements.


----------



## wackers90 (Feb 11, 2010)

fantastic cheers for that guys, I will check it out


----------

